# xorg-server 1.1.0 blocca gli ati drivers

## jozmile

Dopo aver aggioranto xorg-server, non riesco più ad aggiornare/reinstallare gli ati-drivers

```

jigen ~ # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1_rc4-r1 [2.1_rc4]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.9 [2.1.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7 [1.1.6]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1 [1.2.0]

```

Ho letto di xorg-server 1.1.0 che blocca gli nvidia-drivers, ma finora non ho trovato nulla sugli ati-drivers. Ho il DRI disabilitato e anche le finestre di mozilla ci mettono un'eternità per uno scroll. Come posso fare?

----------

## Ilvalle

Prova a disinstallare gli ati-driver e passare ad usare quelli open-source

modifica nel make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="radeon".

Riemergi  xorg con le USE modificate.

```
 emerge -Npv xorg-x11
```

Puo oltre all'accelerazione 3d, funzionano anche le trasparenze

valle

----------

## .:chrome:.

perché hai installato xorg-server-1.1?

usa un nuovo modello di driver ancora molto sperimentale e non stabile. l'unico driver che funziona sicuramente con quel server è quello open. a volte nemmeno quello, perché richiede in molti casi versioni del driver del kernel che non sono ancora entrate nel tree stabile di produzione

----------

## jozmile

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Prova a disinstallare gli ati-driver e passare ad usare quelli open-source
> 
> modifica nel make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="radeon".
> 
> Riemergi  xorg con le USE modificate.
> ...

 

Ciao ilValle, grazie per avermi risposto. Allora, i driver open source ati sono quelli mesa già inclusi in xorg, giusto? Nel make.conf già ho la stringa VIDEO_CARDS="radeon", devo modificare anche xorg.conf, che driver devo inserire? (Sto andando un pò nel pallone...)

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> perché hai installato xorg-server-1.1?
> 
> usa un nuovo modello di driver ancora molto sperimentale e non stabile. l'unico driver che funziona sicuramente con quel server è quello open. a volte nemmeno quello, perché richiede in molti casi versioni del driver del kernel che non sono ancora entrate nel tree stabile di produzione

 

Grazie anche a te per la risposta. Ho fatto un emerge -Du world ieri, non sapevo che xorg-server avesse questi problemi. Non dovrebbe essere masked se è come dici tu?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *jozmile wrote:*   

> Grazie anche a te per la risposta. Ho fatto un emerge -Du world ieri, non sapevo che xorg-server avesse questi problemi. Non dovrebbe essere masked se è come dici tu?

 

non è che si tratta di problemi, ma di un cambiamento per supportare AIGLX

effettivamente era hard-masked fino a poco tempo fa. non so quando sia stato tolto da package.mask.

----------

## Ic3M4n

Ã¨ passato in testing. penso ieri perchÃ¨ me lo trovo anche io. comunque sÃ¬, crea un po' di casini.

----------

## jozmile

Ok, quindi per adesso (e solo per adesso...) passo agli opensource, sto reinstallando xorg-server.

Vi faccio sapere l'esito.

----------

## jozmile

Ho seguito i suggerimenti, ho riavviato ma continuo ad avere gli stessi problemi, inoltre questo è l'output del mio glxinfo.

A titolo informativo, ho una scheda video Ati Radeon X1600pro...

```
glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  157 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)

  Serial number of failed request:  16

  Current serial number in output stream:  17

```

----------

## knefas

(E' confermato su questo bug che gli ati non vanno. :\)

----------

## Ilvalle

 *Quote:*   

> perché hai installato xorg-server-1.1?
> 
> usa un nuovo modello di driver ancora molto sperimentale e non stabile. l'unico driver che funziona sicuramente con quel server è quello open. a volte nemmeno quello, perché richiede in molti casi versioni del driver del kernel che non sono ancora entrate nel tree stabile di produzione

 

Sul mio portatile ho installato xorg-server 1.1 (testing da qualche giorno) e l'accelerazione 3d funzinoa senza problemi, andava anche prima quando erano mask.

Il problema son i drm, che compilo a parte rispetto al kernel.

@jozmile

hai modificato l'xorg.conf nella sezione driver della scheda viveo ???

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Il problema son i drm, che compilo a parte rispetto al kernel.

 

in molte configurazioni è proprio quello il problema.

io sto testando quel server da un po', sul portatile, e da un po' ho un version mismatch tra il modulo di X11 e quello del kernel. spero che la cosa si risolverà con il kernel .17, ma temo si andrà al .18

come accade per il mio modello di scheda video (i810) molte altre schede hanno problemi di funzionamento con quella versione di xorg-server, perché come accennavo in quella sono state introdotte nativamente le estensioni AIGLX

----------

## Ilvalle

Il modulo x11, è cmq vecchio, non è aggiornato quanto il cvs. 

Pensavo infatti, la che l'ho scoperto; di aver risolto il problema, aggiornando solamente l'ebuild,eliminando l'aggiornamento da cvs, invece non è bastato almeno per nel mio caso, 

Ho una radeon 9700 (mi pare!, non ho il pc sotto mano)

Son sempre fermo allo stesso kernel, 2.6.15.1. Le patch che mi servono funzionano e non ho voglia di fare up.

valle

----------

## jozmile

Sempre la solita situazione, ho ricompilato xorg-server con la use radeon, ho ricompilato i drivers xfree86 ati, ho sistemato lo xorg.conf. Nada, continuo a vedere firefox e tutto lo schermo a scatti. E' una settimana, possibile che ancora non siano arrivate patch? e poi... i forum e i bugs sono quasi tutti per driver nvidia, quindi le cose sono due: o la maggioranza dei gentoo-users usa nvidia oppure la maggioranza dei gentoo-users che usa ati non ha problemi.

----------

## Ic3M4n

direi piuttosto che la maggior parte dei gentoo users che vuole utilizzare i driver closed ha downgradato alla versione precedente. io ho provato per un paio di giorni gli open (no dri, ho una 9600) e non mi hanno dato problemi. certo le applicazioni multimediali vanno meno bene.

----------

